# Salmon - MI



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Anybody get up there yet? I'm going in a couple weeks if the reports look good. 
Rickerd


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

My in laws went up this past Sunday to the Pere Marquette & I haven't heard if they've caught anything yet. My wife & I are going to join them on the PM next week. Mike


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Im up here now. We trolled PM lake morning and evening yesterday with no takers...and only saw a few caught. Lots of marks so it was frustrating by days end. A few locals say they think the run is done. Gonna try to go offshore this morning.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm hearing they had bad storms last week and trees are down in river. Cannot float below Gleason's. Power out in Baldwin last week too. I hope it shapes in in a couple weeks.

Any eyes on the water up there will be helpful. 
If this area seems a bust, my friend and I might go to Chesapeake Bay for Stripers like we did a couple years ago.
Best,
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

We had our best trip ever last weekend fri-Sun. Spent 6-8 hours drifting (pontoon boats) and fishing each day, ending by hard paddle to the take out because, we fished out the lights.

I will only mention the fairhooked fish since they are all that matter, so no need for questions. I landed my PBR of 40 inches and my buddy landed his of 42 inches. My boga only goes to 15# and bottomed out on mine which I guess to be a 19 pounder. His could have been 25 it was a thick male. They said the fish are averaging 20# this year and that was true. Saw and played a couple real bruisers but couldn't control them near the logs. Oh yea and broke my 9wt the first day. BBT sold me another.

We floated 2 days between M37 and green and first day green to gleason's. Maybe a few more fresh fish lower but the amount of fish were better from M37 to green. 

flies that worked starting with the best were small black stone(size 10), rusty or gray hex nymph, green caddis, then one on bomb pop spey, one on bitchcreek olive, fl. green. I heard eggs worked well but I couldn't get any eggs to work. Most of those flies are from BBT.

We learned to give the nymphs little twitches along the drift to activate the strikes. 99 percent of the people up there are friendly, just one DHead each day on the river. River levels were good but a bit crowded with people especially Sunday. 

We stayed at Whispering Oaks Camp which is luxury for us. I love that camp and so close to the water. For food we enjoyed breakfast at Marquette Trails golf course and for dinner at Debbie's Sportsman's lounge.

Did I mention weather was perfect. 70s all days and 45-50 at night. What a great time. So happy we had the chance to go back after 8 years away.
My PBR








Bills PBR








Bills front view








Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome! A buddy keeps telling me I have to get up there and experience the salmon. I'm hoping next year is the year.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice Ive stayed at the Dreamcatcher motel south side of Baldwin once. Good times


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld (Oct 3, 2017)

My cousin and I just got back from the Pere Marquette. We fished M-37 to Gleason’s Landing. We had nearly nonstop action all day and managed to land about 12 Kings and a Coho between us. Other anglers reported a good number of fresh fish moving into the river today. Nuke eggs in white and pale yellow, egg sucking leaches in black and purple were best for us. Witnessed many other anglers catching fish throughout the entire day. Just about everyone was catching. Shoutout to Rickerd for sharing some helpful tips with me beforehand.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice jobs guys!! Looks like some excellent fishing. Im heading back up in a few weeks for chrome, cant wait. Good Times


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

rickerd said:


> We had our best trip ever last weekend fri-Sun. Spent 6-8 hours drifting (pontoon boats) and fishing each day, ending by hard paddle to the take out because, we fished out the lights.
> 
> I will only mention the fairhooked fish since they are all that matter, so no need for questions. I landed my PBR of 40 inches and my buddy landed his of 42 inches. My boga only goes to 15# and bottomed out on mine which I guess to be a 19 pounder. His could have been 25 it was a thick male. They said the fish are averaging 20# this year and that was true. Saw and played a couple real bruisers but couldn't control them near the logs. Oh yea and broke my 9wt the first day. BBT sold me another.
> 
> ...


LIKE


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looked like somebody might have got milked, LOL.
sherman


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

like


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks and sounds like the PM treated you guys well that's great , I love that river headed up in a month for a couple days


----------

